# K-50 Tailpiece



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

Just made a new one.

Used an electrical product called CarFlex. $.67 a foot 

3/4" was perfect for the end piece to fit.

Only problem I can see is cold weather makes it a little stiff, but the cable will work when coiled up. I made it 10' long, a bit longer for the push & pull jobs.


----------



## PlumberDave (Jan 4, 2009)

I used the same stuff for my K-40's guide tube. it holds up real good.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Bill, I love looking at pictures of your inventions. I liked the wooden cart you made for a re-pipe under a crawl space. Not many people would have thought of that one. :thumbsup:


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

We should have a sticky of inventions by plumbers.


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

I made mine the same way. now make it 15' and run 2 cables at once. i got sick of the 7.5' cables. I run 15' now. less hooking and unhooking.


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

liquidtight flexible nonmetallic conduit. use it on my k-60. breid.................:rockon:


----------

